# Problem mit Eclipse: erkennt vorhandene Main-Methode nicht



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit Eclipse, welches mit zuvor noch nie begegnet ist:

Ich habe mir import --> file system Java-Klassen in mein Projekt geholt. Doch wenn ich die Klasse, welche die Main-Methode enthält, als Java-Applikation starten möchte, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Editor does not contain a main type". Dies passiert, obwohl die Main-Methoder wirklich in der Klasse ist.
Probeweise habe ich in anderen Klassen des Projekts Main-Methoden eingebaut und versucht zu starten. Im gesamten Projekt klappt der Aufruf Run As --> Java Application nicht, obwohl ich die Main-Methode sehen kann!

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass Eclipse die Main-Methoden dieses Projekts nicht anerkennt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

1.
du hast nicht die gewünschte Klasse markiert (Editor hervorgehoben und nicht z.b. im Pacakge Explorer eine andere Datei ausgewählt)

2.
Code falsch, z.B. Klasse nicht public, passt nicht zum Dateinamen,
poste den Code, aber möglichst kurz, 
teste anfangs mit einem Hello-World-Programm < 20 Zeilen


----------



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

```
class HelloWorldApp {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println("Hello World!"); // Display the string.
    }
}
```

Also markiert habe ich die betreffende Klasse immer. Ich habe sogar ab und zu direkt im geöffneten Editor das Kontextmenü zum starten genutzt. Es klappt leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

die Datei heißt HelloWorldApp.java?

(public vor class ist anscheinend nicht nötig)

was sagt 
java HelloWorldApp
von der Konsole dazu? (im richtigen Verzeichnis)


----------



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

Was bei diesen Klassen noch anders aussieht als sonst, ist das "J" , wodurch die Klassen im Explorer bzw. in der Kopfzeile des Editors der geöffneten Klasse repräsentiert werden. Es ist hier nur umrandet (ansonsten ist es immer ein blaues, fettes, ausgefülltes J). Hat das eine Bedeutung?


----------



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

Sorry, ja, die Klasse heißt HelloWorldApp


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

mach mal einen Screenshot von deinem Eclipse-Fenster
(Druck-Taste, mit Windows Paint oder anderem Programm als JPg speichern),

wenn du keine Uploadmöglichkeit hast, dann Email an slaterb at gmx.de
(bin jetzt aber evtl. eine Stunde nicht da)


----------



## der JoJo (23. Jul 2007)

lad mal einen sceenshot hier hoch und gieb uns den Link dann kömmer vieleicht helfen
Kostenloser Dateiupload bei Kram-hochladen.de


----------



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

Hi,

hier findet ihr das Bild:

http://www.kram-hochladen.de/download.php?id=OTU1NjY=

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## der JoJo (23. Jul 2007)

ganz doofe frage, aber kann man in eclipse überhaupt klassen ohne zugehöriges package ausführen? denn in dem Screen sehe ich keine Packages


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

kann man,

Problem: src ist kein Source-Ordner,
irgendwie scheint da überhaupt keiner erlaubt zu sein

rechte Maustaste auf Projekt, Properties, Java-Build-Path, Source,
dort alles vorhandene löschen,

Add Folder, src auswählen,

(HelloWorldAppl.java müsste dann auch in den src-Ordner)


----------



## Steffi22 (23. Jul 2007)

Hey, das klappt ja  
Danke für die Hilfe!

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem src-Ordner und einem normalen Ordner? Offenbar untescheiden sie sich nicht nur im Namen?


----------



## Gast (23. Jul 2007)

nur mal so zur info: Manchmal spackt Eclipse wirklich ab und findet keine Main Methode, die es vorher zu hauf gefunden hat.
Da hilft dann manchmal, ein /Project/Clean und Eclipse neu starten.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2007)

technisch gesehen sind das alles nur Ordner,
Eclipse schaut halt nur dort nach .java-Dateien, kompiliert diese


----------

